# How strong is 5/8 particle board?



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to build some cabinets from my shop/garage. My wife has agreed to let me have one half of our two car garage to use as a woodworking shop.

I am thinking I am going to build something like this:
http://plansnow.com/dn3091.html
These plans use particle board pre-fab cabinets. However, to save some money I am going to build my own rather than buying pre-fab.

So my questions is can I build the cabinets boxes from 5/8ths particle board or should I use 3/4 ply or MDF or what??? (Likely, I will build face frames from solid wood). My reason from thinking 5/8ths particle board is that is all my local lowes has and its about 1/3rd cheaper than ply or mdf. 3/4 BB grade ply and 3/4 mdf are only a few pennies different. If the particple board is strong enough I would rather use it and save the difference for more money in the tool fund .
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

I built mine from 1x12 pine boards, Buy the long boards and get great wood between the knots and pay for #4 pine not#1 prices.
Just how I did it.
Lee


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Particleboard is just fine. In the shop I owned, many of our cabinets were made from particleboard prior to the development of MDF. Particleboard is heavy and big panels can be a little unwieldy to work with. But, it's more rigid than MDF.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Particle board will work fine for cabinets unless you get it wet. Because you don't plan to use it in a climate controlled environment if you live somewhere where it's excessively humid you might seal it real good. In the 1970's particle board was used a great deal in kitchen and bath cabinets. Now the cabinets you get at places like home depot are particle board. They just have a vinyl coating to hide it.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

HowardAcheson said:


> Particleboard is just fine. In the shop I owned, many of our cabinets were made from particleboard prior to the development of MDF. Particleboard is heavy and big panels can be a little unwieldy to work with. But, it's more rigid than MDF.[/QUOTE:
> 
> This doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Not off base, Harris; just don't get either wet. I've used both for cabinets.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all for your comments and help. Looks like I'll build out of particle board. Especially since its in a semi- climate controled garage and not subject to any moisture and about 12 dollars a sheet less than ply and mdf.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jharris said:


> HowardAcheson said:
> 
> 
> > Particleboard is just fine. In the shop I owned, many of our cabinets were made from particleboard prior to the development of MDF. Particleboard is heavy and big panels can be a little unwieldy to work with. But, it's more rigid than MDF.[/QUOTE:
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Particle board in 5/8" or 3/4" is suitable for cabinetry. Particleboard is a general term for a substrate that has been referred to as "chipboard", "flakeboard", and a product called "underlayment".

The sheet stock used for Melamine is an industrial particle board, which is very dense...particles are very small. If shopping for a grade of particle board, look for an industrial particleboard. In some areas it's called Southern Industrial. Check the edge of bare boards, as a good particle board will look like the substrate used in Melamine.

Underlayment is the least desireable of composite boards as the chips are large, and the board is used for just that...underlayment for flooring. It may be stacked near other composites at home centers, so check out your choices carefully.










 







.


----------



## tmeyerabc (Apr 7, 2012)

I would suggest looking at the custom shop plans that are a link in the right upper corner of the page you gave a link to. They are called a custom shop and I built the tall cabinet plus the two base cabinet that are used to support a workbench top and miter saw station. I also built the cart which is wonderful and rolls i and out from under the workbench. It is made from 3/4 MDF but it is worth it. I can still roll things out of t
he way and park my pickup in by backing in.


----------

